# Geforce GTX 480M: Nvidia bringt seine neue Direct X11 High- End Grafikkarte für Notebooks.



## loop (25. Mai 2010)

*Geforce GTX 480M: Nvidia bringt seine neue Direct X11 High- End Grafikkarte für Notebooks.*

*Geforce GTX 480M: Nvidia  bringt seine neue Direct X11 High- End Grafikkarte für Notebooks. 
-Erste deutsche Shops mit GTX480M*

Nachdem bereits die Mittelklasse Grafikkarten (GT3xx) für den mobilen  Sektor vorgestellt wurden und damit eine neue GPU-Generation  ankündigten, ist nun Nvidia´s High- End GPU, GTX 480m vorgestellt und  konfigurierbar geworden und bietet somit auch als erste Nvidia mobil  GPU, wie Ihr großer Desktop- Bruder GTX 480, Direct X 11 Unterstützung  an.


Nachdem am 02.05.2010 schon im Eurocom Shop erste Informationen der  nVidia GeForce GTX480M aufgetaucht sind, ist heute die Grafikkarte im ersten deutschen Shop *Hawkforce.de*  gesichtet worden.
Diese wird zuallererst in nur im *GameForceM17.G2NDG* angeboten:

*Core i7-930 mit 2,8GHz

Nvidia GTX480M 2GB GDDR5 265Bit

6GB DDR3 1333MHz Ram

3x320GB HDD

BluRay Combo

5100WLAN

für zusammen 2699€*

LINK zumSonderangebot:http://www.hawkforce.de/shop/product...M17-G2NDG.html

Unter Diesem Link ist es individuell konfigurierbar:
http://www.hawkforce.de/shop/product...rceM17-G2.html
Die GTX480M kostet *599€ Aufpreis*

Das Notebook wird schließlich in der* 23. Kalenderwoche*  ausgeliefert werden.

Mit Spannung können wir auch noch andere Notebooks mit den neuen Fermi GPUs  erwarten, welches mit Sicherheit auch noch angeboten werden wird, ist  der 18Zöller Clevo X8100, welches eben schon bei Eurocom aufgetaucht  war. Ob andere Notebooks wie der 17 Zöller W870Cu damit ausgestattet  werden könne bleibt abzuwarten, bis Dato ist noch nichts bekannt.


Die Spezifikationen sind für eine mobile- GPU geradezu unglaublich und  dürfte sich den Titel „schnellste Single mobile- GPU“ mit Sicherheit  zurückerobern. Wie sich der Stromverbrauch und die Wärmeentwicklung  verhält müssen erste Tests aufzeigen.

*TECHNISCHE DATEN GTX480M*




*CUDA Cores* *352*
*Graphics  Clock* (MHz) 425 
*Processor  Clock* (MHz) 850 
*Texture Fill  Rate* (billions/sec) 18.7
*Memory Clock* (MHZ) 1200 
*Standard Memory* Configuration GDDR5
*Memory Interface Width* 256 bit
*Memory  Bandwidth* (GB/sec) 76.8
*CUDA gigaflops* 897
*PhysX  capable *Yes
*OpenCL support* Yes
*PureVideo  HD 1080p Full HD* Yes
*H.264, VC1, MPEG2 1080p video  decoder* Yes
*Full spec Blu-ray decode* Yes
*DirectX  11 support* Yes
*DirectCompute Support *Yes
*OpenGL  2.1 support* Yes
*OpenGL 3.2 support* Yes
*Windows  Vista, XP and 7* Yes
*DDR3 support* N/A
*GDDR3  support* N/A
*GDDR5 support* Yes 
*LCD  – LVDS support* Up to 2048x1536
*VGA analog display  support* Up to 2048x1536
*DisplayPort multimode support *Up  to 2560x1600
*HDMI 1.4 support* *Yes  *
*HDCP content protection* Yes
*7.1  channelHD audio on HDMI* Yes
*PCI Express 2.0 support*  Yes
*SLI Ready* Yes
*Package* MXM board

*Auch Hardwareseitig hat die GTX480M einiges zu  bieten:*

Neben 2GB GDDR5 Speicher mit 256Bit Datenanbindung,  besitzt die Grafikkarte insgesamt 352 Sagenhafte Shadereinheiten, was  dem 2,75 fachen der GTX285M entspricht.
Getaktet ist der Speicher mit 1200MHz, der Chip mit 425Mhz und die  Shader mit 850MHz.

Natürlich bietet die GTX480M auch Direct X 11 Support an und hat als  erste Notebookgrafikkarte eine HDMI 1.4 Unterstützung, welche es ermöglicht,  auch 3D-Filme auf einem Fernseher wiederzugeben.

*Udate 1*: Auch MySn bietet nun die GTX480M  in seinen Notebooks an 

mySN® QXG7 43,4cm (17,1") Xtreme Gaming mit Core™ i7
mySN® XMG7.c 43,9cm (17,3") Gaming Notebook
mySN® XMG8.c 46,7cm (18,4") Gaming Notebook

*Udate 2*: Weitere Hawkforce-Notebooks mit  GTX480M
M18G1 Katana (X8100 Barebone) ab 26.KW
GameforceM17G-Katana (W870CU Barebone) ab 26.KW

*Liste der Verfügbaren Modelle von Clevo mit GTX480M:*
Clevo D901F
Clevo X8100
Clevo W870CU


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480M: Nvidia bringt seine neue Direct X11 High- End Grafikkarte für Notebooks.*

Bin ja mal auf das Duell 5870M vs. GTX480M gespannt...


----------



## loop (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480M: Nvidia bringt seine neue Direct X11 High- End Grafikkarte für Notebooks.*

Ich denke das wird locker die GTX480M gewinnen, das aber zum Preis des höheren Stromverbrauchs und der Höheren Abwärme (100 Watt TDP)


----------



## Sutta (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480M: Nvidia bringt seine neue Direct X11 High- End Grafikkarte für Notebooks.*

Mit welcher Desktop-Graka ist die denn ungefähr vergleichbar von der Leistung her?


----------



## Superwip (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480M: Nvidia bringt seine neue Direct X11 High- End Grafikkarte für Notebooks.*

Ob KW hier Kalenderwoche heißen soll oder den Stromverbrauch angibt? 

Klingt spannend... sie wird wohl deutlich schneller als eine 5870M/Desktop 5770 sein, ich schätze mal ~5830 Desktop aber solange keine Benchmarks vorliegen kann man natürlich nichts genaues sagen


----------



## loop (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480M: Nvidia bringt seine neue Direct X11 High- End Grafikkarte für Notebooks.*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ob KW hier Kalenderwoche heißen soll oder den Stromverbrauch angibt?




Also technisch verwand ist sie mit der Desktop GTX465. So würde ich von der Rechenleistung in etwa auf die einer GTX260 216 einschätzen, vllt sogar etwas mehr, da sie ja 352 Shader hat.


----------



## Bluebox (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480M: Nvidia bringt seine neue Direct X11 High- End Grafikkarte für Notebooks.*

Hm ja, das könnte ganz gut sein, mit der HD5830.  Die GTX480m hat ja genauso viele Shader wie die GTX465 Desktop oder?

@Superwip KW, bestimmt.

Mit der Fermi kann ich sogar den Weltraum aufwärmen


----------



## loop (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480M: Nvidia bringt seine neue Direct X11 High- End Grafikkarte für Notebooks.*

Genau, exakt gleich viele Shader. Nur eben der etwas geringere Takt.


----------



## Ezio (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480M: Nvidia bringt seine neue Direct X11 High- End Grafikkarte für Notebooks.*

Warum hat die mehr VRAM als die Desktop Karte?


----------



## loop (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480M: Nvidia bringt seine neue Direct X11 High- End Grafikkarte für Notebooks.*

Das weis niemand so genau, vllt einfach aus marketinggründen, oder weil es eben DIE Highendkarte ist.


----------



## Krabbat (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480M: Nvidia bringt seine neue Direct X11 High- End Grafikkarte für Notebooks.*

wahrscheinlich einfach nur für richtige high end notebooks gedacht, die dann teuer sind und dafür dann halt viel viedeospeicher haben
ist zwar etwas schwachsinnig meiner meinnung nach aber nun gut


----------



## chris-gz (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480M: Nvidia bringt seine neue Direct X11 High- End Grafikkarte für Notebooks.*

Naja wieder was wo Laptoppreise ins unermessliche steigen lässt. Ich find Laptops (auch wenn ich mir den Acer erst für 1200€ gekauft habe) sowieso total überteuert. Leisten tun se so gut wie nix auch die ganz großen nicht, kosten aber weit mehr wie zb Desktops mit weit weit weit mehr Leistung. Find ich irgendwo ne Sauerei aber da kann man wohl nix ändern. Wir kaufens ja trotzdem. Jedenfalls find ich das oben bzw auf Seite 1 vorgestellte Laptop sogar für Lapi-Preise viel zu teuer.

Gruss Chris


----------



## 1821984 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480M: Nvidia bringt seine neue Direct X11 High- End Grafikkarte für Notebooks.*

naja laptoppreise sind nicht so teuer wie ihr immer denkt. Die Baugröße ist dort der entscheidene Faktor!
außerdem haben Notebooks in sachen leistung einen enormen Sprung nach vorne gemacht gegenüber 2009.

Eigentlich sollten laptops ja auch was für unterwegs sein. Aber da die Kunden ja jetzt meistens lieber aufn Sofa sitzen und auch nicht mehr son alten Blechkasten unterm Tisch stehen haben wollen, kaufen sie sich einen laptop.
Dann gibts da noch die jüngere Kundschaft, wie wir, die natürlich auch mal zocken wollen damit. Und genau da liegt der springende Punkt. Für Office und bischen Internet braucht es nicht viel. da kann man sich auch nen laptop für 300-350€ kaufen. Diese sind dann wohl kaum teurer als nen Desktop. Aber ne graka wie eine 5770 oder 5830 so klein zu kriegen, dass sie in ein Notebook passt und dabei den Wärmehaushalt nicht sprängt, dass macht das so teuer. Der wahre gamer würde sich nie und niemer ein Laptop für regelmäßiges Zocken kaufen. Vielleicht für zwischdurch, wenn er grad bei Oma ist oder so aber zuhause hat er dann doch sein großen Rechner, der min. die 4fache leistung, Stromverbrauch usw. hat. So sachen wie die neue GTX480m sind nachher nen alter Hut. Die Erde drehrt sich halt weiter. Aber in einem Jahr werden diese (heute high-End) Karten in jeden standart laptop drin sein.

Der wichtigste Faktor ist wohl die Aufrüstbarkeit, die bei einem Laptop nahezu nicht gegeben ist.
Wenn meine Eltern aber ein durchschnittslaptop ihr eigen nennen, kommen sie damit die nächsten 5 Jahre garantiert zurecht. dann kaufen sie sich ein neues und gut. In 5 jahren hat der Gamer aber auch bestimmt seine 1000€ in sein desktop gesteckt. 
2-3 neue grakas so ca. 300-600€
1 neuen Prozzi ca. 150€
1 neues board ca. 100€
kleinscheiß wie Ram usw. auch noch dazu. Klar hat der desktop mehr leistung. Aber wer braucht diese? Spiele natürlich und nichts anderes. 
Das thema ist ja nicht, wie teuer neue sachen sind sondern was ist morgen aktuell und bezahlbar. Dazu gehören bei laptops nunmal Grakas wie 5870 und GTX480m, welche heute nicht zu bezahlen sind aber morgen in jedem laptop drin sind. aßerdem hat es Nvidia mal wieder hinbekommen und das Sahnestck. einer neuen Serie als erstes rausgebracht.


----------



## chris-gz (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480M: Nvidia bringt seine neue Direct X11 High- End Grafikkarte für Notebooks.*

Deswegen ist es dennoch schweine teuer da die neuen HighEnd Lapis nicht im geringsten mit der neuen Hardware im Desktopbereich mithalten können und trotzdem viel teurer sind und das auch noch bei ner billigeren und kleineren bau und Fertigungsprozedur. Und du kannst nicht beim Dekttopbesitzer und noch dazu bei einem Gamer seine Ausgaben auf 5 Jahre mit denen deiner Eltern vergleichen dazu müsstest du schon wen nehmen der auch der Hardcoregamer ist obwohl er immer aufm Lapi zockt. Da wären dann kosten von sagen wir alle 2 Jahre bei nem gescheiten Gamerlapi zwischen 2000 und 3000€. Was auf 5 Jahre mal schnell zwischen 5000 und 7500€ sein können wenn es im Schnitt nimmt und das ganze für ne Hardware die zwar große Namen besitzt um vorzutäuschen das sie was kann aber im endefekt doch nur billiger Müll ist im Vergleich zu ihren gr0ßen Desktopbrüdern.


----------



## 1821984 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480M: Nvidia bringt seine neue Direct X11 High- End Grafikkarte für Notebooks.*

da hast du mich falsch verstanden. 
es sind nunmal völlig verschiedene produkte, die man nicht miteinander kann!
Ein laptop wird nie dazu gebaut, um damit hervorragend spielen zu können! Es wird manchmal so angepriesen, weil es nunmal Menschen gibt, die sowas kaufen! Genauso, wie es sonderauflagen bei Autos gibt, die meistens viel zu teuer sind.

Du verleichst hier Massenware (Desktop) mit Sondermodellen (Laptop). Jeder der sich ein Laptop für soviel geld hollt, ist selbst schuld. Aktuelle High-End Modelle sollen eher zeigen, was technisch möglich ist und nicht ausdrücken: genauso toll wie im Desktopbereich. Das die Namensverwandheit da ist, wird aus Marketinggründen so gemacht. Eine GTX480 ist halt genauso gestaffelt wie im Desktopbereich. Diese Staffelung hat aber garnichts mit einer aussage oder vergleichbarkeit der Leistung zu den Desktopmodellen gemein. Da es ab menschen gibt, die einmal einen Namen hören und diesen mit allen in verbindung bringt sind diese auch dann entäuscht. Wie immer sollte man sich vorher schlau machen und nicht hinterher rumheulen.

Ihr könnt halt nicht laptops mit desktops vergleichen. 
Und einen High-End Desktoprechner baut man sich auch nicht für 1000€ zusammen! Der Preis für eine HD59xx ist ja auch nicht berauschend. Sie zeigen aber, wie die Leistung der komenden Modelle (Mainstream) anzuordnen ist.
Außerdem ein laptop in 18,4" wie sie Acer baut sind meiner meinung nach sowas von Sinnfrei. Aber es gibt immer Leute, die sowas kaufen und deshalb werden sie gebaut! Wenn dann auch noch ne schwache Graka drin ist, läuft da garnichts mehr mit. Wohin die gleiche Graka mit dem richitgen Speicher (HD5850 mit GDDR3 und GDDR5) in einem 16" die doppelte wenn nicht sogar dreifache leistung erzielt. Und diese reicht meisten sehr gut um damit anständig zu spielen. So sachen wie die ganzen AA usw. braucht es auch garnicht bei einem kleinen Bildschirm.

Es gibt aber auch noch die möglichkeit, dass die Leute, welche sich über genau diese Punkte (Leistung zum Desktop) aufregen, dass diese sich mal ausdenken sollten, wie lange oder schwierig es ist, ein Graka mit gut 300Watt aufnahme und doppelslotaufbau in einem Laptop unterzubringen und dabei aber die Leistung genauso halten!

Klar ist der Preis der 480m nicht günstig aber wer kauft sich sowas? 
-Gelegenheitsspieler =nein
-richtige Zocker = nein
-Mutti fürs Office = nein
-einer der alles will = nein

Nur leute die entweder kein Plan haben oder zuviel Geld oder angeben wollen.
es geht hier um Fortschritt und Technik und nicht darum, wie viele Leute das teil in einem Monat kaufen. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft. 
Man kann es ja auch so machen wie Sony mit der PS3, welche sich erst ab einer bestimmten Menge wieder rechnet. Man sollte dabei bedenken, welche Hersteller sowas wielange mitmachen könnten? Sony ja ne ganze Zeitlang. Nvida wohl kaum. ATI schon länger als Nvidia. 
Halt Prestigeobjekte. Wenn sie nicht laufen, stopt man die Produktion.

Und den richtigen Satz hast du ja schon drin stehen aber falsch verstanden:
Deswegen ist es dennoch schweine teuer da die neuen HighEnd Lapis nicht  im geringsten mit der neuen Hardware im Desktopbereich mithalten können  und trotzdem viel teurer sind und das auch noch bei ner (billigeren?) und  kleineren bau und Fertigungsprozedur.


----------



## poiu (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480M: Nvidia bringt seine neue Direct X11 High- End Grafikkarte für Notebooks.*

@1821984

teilweise gebe ich dir recht man kann aber nicht alle über denn Kamm scheren.

Es gibt leute die Mobil eine starke Graka brauchen, oder Personen die aus platz Mangel ein Laptop, das eher desktop replacement ist,kaufen.Dann gibt es noch leute die zwischen mehreren WOhnorten Pendeln zB Studenten.

ja, die Zielgruppen die du genannt hast gibt es wohl 100%  aber worum es mir geht,ist das man nicht immer von sich auf andere schließen sollte-> " ich brauche das nicht also auch niemand sonst! "

also Laptop hersteller wollen Primär verkaufen und nicht zeigen was technisch möglich ist.

Trotzdem bin ich auch der Meinung zu hause dicken Desktop, mobil klein und handlich, wobei die TimlineX mit HD5650 schon Power haben!

Gruß


----------



## 1821984 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480M: Nvidia bringt seine neue Direct X11 High- End Grafikkarte für Notebooks.*

Ich schere nicht alle über einen Kamm. Aber zu 95% aller Fälle, wo so eine Graka gebraucht wird, sind nun mal Menschen, die damit zocken wollen.
Die Menschen, die wirklich im Arbeitsbereich eine sehr starke Grafiklösung brauchen, haben meistens eine, die nicht primär für Spiele gemacht wurde sondern für Grafikanwendungen in Bezug auf 3D-Zeichnen und sonstige Sachen aus dem profesionellen Bereich, wo dann Grafikkarten in Form von z.B Ati Quaddro FX usw. vorhanden sind. 

Ich sage keinesfalls "ich brauche sowas nicht, also auch kein anderer". Sicherlich denke ich auch, dass ein Spiel mal etwas besser laufen könnte wie z.B Metro 2033. Da ist meine HD 4650 schon gut beschäftigt.

Mir geht es einzig darum, dass Laptop Grafikleistungen permanent mit dem Namensvettern aus dem Desktopbereich verglichen werden.
Dieses kann man aber einfach nicht bringen, weil das nunmal ganz andere Teile sind.
Ist genauso vergleichbar wie nen 3Liter (Hubraum) Serienmotor mit nem 3Liter Rennmotor.
Das sind nunmal ganz andere Welten.
Aber ich glaube auch, dass die Menschen, welche sich beschweren, die sind, die ihren gut ausgestatteten Desktop zuerst hatten und dann mal mit dem gedanken gespielt, sich nen Laptop zuzulegen und dann die namen verglichen und gesehen haben, was es ersten für leistungunterschiede und zweitens für Preisunterschiede sind.

Ich kann auch mit meiner HD 4650 (1Gb Ram) sehr gut CoD MW2 auf max. zocken. Sachen wie AA bracht da fast garnicht wegen der Bildschirmgröße. Und doch habe ich konstant meine 50Fps. Und die 480m würde bei gleichen einstellungen dann (geschätzt) 120Fps haben. Was bringt es also,es läuft doch beides Flüssig! Ja langfristig ist es besser aber da kann ich auch warten, bis die Grafiklösung billiger werden. Da eine 480m ja die Sperrspitze ist, werden sicher auch 460m oder 450m kommen, die dann wieder gut 30% weniger Leistung haben aber wo das preis/leistungverhältnis stimmt. 

Im Desktopbereich werden die großen Karten wie HD59xx angeschaut, gefachsimpelt wie gut sie denn nun sind und gut. Über den großen, schlechten Preis redet dort fast niemand, weil nunmal alle wissen, dass es zu teuer ist. Man weis aber, das die nächste Generation die Leistung bringen wird und bezahlabr ist. Genauso ist es bei laptop doch auch. Nur da jammern immer alle gleich, weil sie nunmal Leistung wie nen desktop haben wollen. Dann sollen sie doch auch dort investieren und nicht immer kommen, wie teuer und schlecht es im vergleich ist.


----------



## foin (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480M: Nvidia bringt seine neue Direct X11 High- End Grafikkarte für Notebooks.*

hört sich zwar gut an, kommt aber mal wieder nich an die desktops ran, ich finde, dass die dinger einfach mal wieder überteuert sind, sieht man ja an der 5870m die kommt grad mal an die 5770 (im desktop) ran, dann bezahlt man da nen riesigen haufen kohle für den laptop und bekommt nich wirklich leistung, zu teuer!


----------



## chris-gz (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480M: Nvidia bringt seine neue Direct X11 High- End Grafikkarte für Notebooks.*

Ich versteh dich nicht falsch 182 und ich vergleiche hier nicht 2 verschiedene Welten miteinander sondern reagiere nur auf den Mist den die Hersteller verzapfen. Wenn die keine direkten Vergleiche wollten dann würden sie die Mobilehardware nich exakt wie die Desktophardware nennen die aber dann das 20 fache leisten. Ich kann nen Opel Astra auch nicht mit 50 PS unter dem Namen Ferrarikiller rausbringen und reg mich dann auf wenn man ihn mit nem Ferrari vergleicht.

Und zum Thema das ich Desktopleistung will sag ich nur stimmt nicht ich hab meinen Desktop weg weil ich nen Lapi für unterwegs und so brauchte der vieleicht noch zum spielen so ausreicht um sich zwischendurch die Zeit zu vertreiben. Somit rege ich mich nicht über die geringe Leistung auf da ich wusste was auf mich zukommt ich reg mich eher darüber auf das ich vergleichsweise für nen Opel den Preis eines Ferraris zahlen musste. Da gehts schlicht und einfach ums Prinzip.


----------

